# Whats your favorite sandwich?



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I eat a turkey lettuce tomato mustard sandwich three four times a week for lunch. So what is every one elses fav?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Crispy fried soft shell crab sammich!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Bacon, Lettuce, Scrambled (but fried in one piece) eggs, on toast with lots of mayo.

Another hand down from mom.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Leftover turkey sandwhich with cranberry sauce and cream cheese. Mmm-mmm!  

In the navy I knew a guy who would eat a sausage and grape jelly sandwhich on toast at breakfast. I always thought that was weird but it wasn't as bad as another guy who ate peanut butter and mayonaise sandwhiches.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Depends on where I am


Pittsburgh-Cap and Egg from Primanti Bros. (capicola, fried egg, fried, cole slaw, hot sauce on two big fresh slices of bread). 

or

Buffalo-Real Buffalo beef on weck

or

New Orleans-crayfish/crawfish/crawdad/etc po' boy

or

Carolinas-Pulled pork

damn Im hungry


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

AAlmeter said:


> Depends on where I am
> 
> Pittsburgh-Cap and Egg from Primanti Bros. (capicola, fried egg, fried, cole slaw, hot sauce on two big fresh slices of bread).
> 
> ...


Primanti Bros . With or without the fries on top? Cool little place. Downtown or out east on (40?)


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

> Primanti Bros.


I miss eating there. Which one you like to eat at the one downt the strip or southside? Also did you ever eat a ruben from big Jims? And do you ever get fries from Dirty O's? I miss the food there. I can't wait to go visit my family just so I can eat so goo ol home cooking.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Been to the one at the strip, but I usually go to the one right here in Oakland on Forbes. 

Havent been to the O in a while, but their fries are still good and its still as filthy as can be. 

Whats this Big Jims place? Never heard of it...and I love reubens


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Big Jims is a greasy dive with what I think were preaty good Rubens. From Oakland you go down under the South Side bridge, make a left at the light go to the second under pass( it my be the first) make a left there and the go up one block it is on the left a small bar and good greasy food. I will get the addy from my mom, her and my dad go there alot.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

#9 hot pastrami at Togo's. Knew a guy on my last ship that liked peanut butter and pickles samdwiches u


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> #9 hot pastrami at Togo's. Knew a guy on my last ship that liked peanut butter and pickles samdwiches u


Peanut butter pickeles and chocholate milk is what my wife wanted all the time when she was preg. u


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

I am a vegan, so I like a nice big veggie sandwich with avacado's, tomatos, spinach, fresh green peppers, black and green olives, and italian dressing.

If I am in a pinch, I will mix avacado's with sunflower seeds, throw some salt and pepper on there, slap it between 2 slices of bread, and cook it like a grilled cheese.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

MM2(SW)S said:


> Big Jims is a greasy dive with what I think were preaty good Rubens. From Oakland you go down under the South Side bridge, make a left at the light go to the second under pass( it my be the first) make a left there and the go up one block it is on the left a small bar and good greasy food. I will get the addy from my mom, her and my dad go there alot.


Thanks


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> Thanks


Any time man, me and my friend use to go there drink bear and eat the big greasy Rubens. Damn I am hungry. Time for my 2300 snack and smoke


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I hear you. Unfortunately Im out of food.....but I have beer and cigars. I will make it through the week!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

My tastes are rather pedestrian, but cheeseburgers.......I could almost live on em. There's basically two kinds that are good......the char broiled version & the greasy spoon version where they cook it on a flat top grill & toast the bun where the hamburger grease soaks into the edge of the bun & spatters the top. Yummm!

I also would almost kill for a really good bologna sandwich......it's got to be perfect, with beef bologna, mayo, cheese, bread, lettuce, garden fresh homegrown tomato w/salt & pepper. Juicy, but awesome!


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Reuben sandwich, with hot, hot, hot horseradish. There is a deli here in Portland, Kornblats, that has just the best reubens. They serve them up with a little bucket of fresh, crisp kosher dill pickles, and a box of napkins.

Oh yeah, sounds like lunch to me!

_____
rm


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My Favorite Breakfast sandwich:

Scrambled egg (again, in one piece) with bacon, lettuce, tomato, cheese, mustard and a little mayo on honey wheat toast.

Now the best sub I’ve had was in South Beach, Miami. There was this little place a block away from our hotel – 14th and Collins I think….they had the best sandwiches and subs. Rare roast beef with fresh mozzarella, lettuce, red onion, tomato and vinaigrette dressing on a fresh hoagie roll. Man that was good, especially at 3 am after a night out in South Beach. :al 

The place was always packed……


----------



## Quixote (Oct 27, 2003)

*Resturaunt sam-mich:*

A BBQ sandwich from Parker's Barbecue in Wilson, N.C. It's heaven on a plate.

*Made at home sam-mich:*

Peanut butter and mayonnaise on wheat.

Yummmmmm.

-Quixote


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Toasttites.....what are they? My Dad has a sandwich press. It has long handles so you don't have to get to close to the hot stove top. And on the end is a perfect square for the bread and its fillings. 

You can put whatever you want in one. Usually Dad would use left over meat and mix it with Deli fresh meats. Add cheese, put the sandwich in the press, lock the press and cut the excess bread off the outside. Cook on the stove top. When it is done you have a hot, sealed sandwich. They are my favorite. Haven't had one in yrs. I might have to borrow that press from the parents and make my own. 

But normally I like just plain old ham and cheese sandwiches with Hellmanns Mayo and Grey Poupon mustard.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I had a pulled pork sandwhich in Memphis while visiting Elvis. Goooood stuff!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*Rosa Cuba*

Ooops! Wrong sandwich!

Well, the Rosa Cuba brand is know as a type of mixed short & long filler cigar known as a Cuban Sandwich. Guess I got off on the wrong track there. [LOL]


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Cuban sandwich's are very good and a rueben nudges it just a bit but by far the bestest sandwhich ever is my wifes eggplant parmagian on good italian bread. I could live on these.

T


----------



## friendoofop (Jul 20, 2004)

Any sandwich spelled with two M's instead of n-d-w.

But I'll have you know my bologna has a name, and its O-S-C-A-R M-A-Y-E-R!

Two favorites:

1. Three slices of above mentioned pork-ish product, 2 slices of Kraft yellow american singles, and a handful of potato chips on a white sandwich roll.

2. Lebanon or sweet bologna with sliced sharp white cheddar with mayo on 12 grain bread.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

B.L.T. and I could eat cheeseburgers every dang meal. Man fire up the grill,the old fashion way.Kingsford, I likem burnt, I likem pink in the middle any old kind of way just so theres plenty of em. Pour bourbon or wine or even beer over them when cooking. Damn it I'm starving now. :w


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

In Alhambra (about 5 mins east of downtown LA) there's a place called The Hat. They have the best pastrami dip that I've ever tasted. The pastrami is lean, sliced thin and simmered in its own juices for hours. They dip the roll in the juice, pile on the pastrami, cover it with mustard and throw on a couple of pickles. There's a couple of locations in the greater LA area but the original is a stand up and eat counter on the corner of a busy intersection.

I think I need one right now!!


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

AAlmeter said:


> New Orleans-crayfish/crawfish/crawdad/etc po' boy


Now that sounds great. I love crawfish.......


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

When I was in New Orleans two years ago I made sure to fill up on all the crayfish dishes I could find. I remember having a crawfish wrap. It was the best wrap I ever had. :z


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Well I suppose it would be a tossup between beef tongue with horseradish and a baloney and grape jelly. Dems good eatin...


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

In no particular order, Oyster or shrimp po'boy on New Orleans style bread, Ruebens of my own consruction,( better than any I have ever encountered in the world), and this really strange creation; rye bread, sprouts, sliced hardboiled eggs, avocadoes, jarlsburg cheese, fried bacon, and mayo. That thing is too good, wierd but good! Frank B


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> Well I suppose it would be a tossup between beef tongue with horseradish and a baloney and grape jelly. Dems good eatin...


Thanks Sean,
I was all amped up & hungry cause I just read the favorite breakfast thread, but I think you just put a damper on my appetite.  u


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Thanks Sean,
> I was all amped up & hungry cause I just read the favorite breakfast thread, but I think you just put a damper on my appetite.  u


You MUST try baloney and grape jelly on white bread, especially if you squash it down after it is made. "There is nothing quite like it."

Actually one of my twins likes it too ... the other just looks at us in profound disgust. I suppose there's the remote possibility that my taste buds are twisted........


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I like peanut butter and jelly! 

I also like hard salami with pepperjack cheese and mustard.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

as you can see floydp LOVES his cheeseburgers so we tend to have them pretty regularly. My personal favorites would be:

Fried bologna, cheese, lettuce, tomato with mayo. (Seein's how I'm from Oklahoma and all  )

Pimento cheese with ham or bologna, lettuce and tomato.

And I found a gourmet mayo with Horseradish that is the best!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

kansashat said:


> Thanks Sean,
> I was all amped up & hungry cause I just read the favorite breakfast thread, but I think you just put a damper on my appetite.  u


Probably should of put the lid down on the toilet. That sure put a lump in my throat..


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Ms. Floydp,

If you are ever in Central Ohio, about 45 minutes north of Columbus on State Route 23 North (is called High Street near Ohio State University campus) is a little postage stamp of a town call Waldo.

Waldo is supposedly "world famous" for the fried bologna sandwich made in a little tavern called R & G Sports Bar.
I am not sure about world famous but the place has been featured in news snippets on CBS and the TV Food Network.

It is very good for fried bologna, the bologna is made especially for them for this sandwich, I haven't been able to duplicate it @ home.

For cheesburgers you just can't beat sliders.. 

I would probably say any nawlins style Po' Boy with meat from a creature that previously lived in water would be my personal favorite sandwich.

-Matt-



Ms. Floydp said:


> as you can see floydp LOVES his cheeseburgers so we tend to have them pretty regularly. My personal favorites would be:
> 
> Fried bologna, cheese, lettuce, tomato with mayo. (Seein's how I'm from Oklahoma and all  )
> 
> ...


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

reuben, baby! lots of kraut, hot mustard and a side of thousand island dressing to dip it in.

I used to like waitress sandwiches, too. But then I married Mrs. Magno.



Roger Miller" said:


> Reuben sandwich, with hot, hot, hot horseradish. There is a deli here in Portland, Kornblats, that has just the best reubens. They serve them up with a little bucket of fresh, crisp kosher dill pickles, and a box of napkins.
> 
> Oh yeah, sounds like lunch to me!
> 
> ...


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Any y'all ever had any smoked baloney? Now that there's some good eatin'!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Havent been to the O in a while said:


> yeah but i know know if they fries are worth the chance of getting shot!


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

I was living in tower A (right by the O) my freshman year. Heard the shot and went outside to check it out. It wasnt as exciting as in the movies, but still pretty cool.


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

You can't go wrong with a good ol' fashioned hamburger. Mustard, ketchup, pickle, and onion (preferably red) will do it to me everytime. Doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

My favorite sandwich is a concoction of my own, and repulses most folks I know. It's Goat Cheese, baby greens, roasted red peppers, sundried tomatoes, and basil aioli on toasted ciabatta. 

mmmmm.........now I'm hungry....


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

horrorview said:


> My favorite sandwich is a concoction of my own, and repulses most folks I know. It's Goat Cheese, baby greens, roasted red peppers, sundried tomatoes, and basil aioli on toasted ciabatta.
> 
> mmmmm.........now I'm hungry....


That does sound good but it is missing something ah maybe Fried bologna, salami and turkey. Now that sounds good.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Louisiana Seafood's overstuffed Shrimp & Oyster Poboy. (Don't mistake them for New Orleans Seafood... New Orleans Seafood is a chain... Louisiana Seafood is not. )

Bout the best sandwhiches I've ever had. And besides a couple of restaurants, this is about the only thing I regret about moving to florida.


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

1f1fan said:


> My Favorite Breakfast sandwich:
> 
> Scrambled egg (again, in one piece) with bacon, lettuce, tomato, cheese, mustard and a little mayo on honey wheat toast.
> 
> ...


I used to work near there(1400 block of Ocean...across from the beach) and you are correct, that place had the best subs...and the scenery wasn't too bad either...


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

MM2(SW)S said:


> That does sound good but it is missing something ah maybe Fried bologna, salami and turkey. Now that sounds good.


Oh man! I love fried bologna. I haven't had that in years!!! It's best on a heavily buttered Thomas' English Muffin


----------



## Tahoeseno (Feb 6, 2005)

1. Ham and meunster on rye;

2. Ham and havarti on pumpernickel; and

3. BLT on white toast (extra mayo).


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Tahoeseno said:


> 1. Ham and meunster on rye;
> 
> 2. Ham and havarti on pumpernickel; and
> 
> 3. BLT on white toast (extra mayo).


What no Point Reyes blue cheese, I guess that is only for you hand stuff olives you put in your martinis


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Fresh Walley Filet with Hot Pepper cheese on a hoagie bun, toast the Bun, Spread some Mayo, some lemon sauce, onion, little lettuce, tomato and your set, Gooooooood stuff. Top it off with a Molson Beer, big stogie after. Better than a good :BS


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

A Ruben from anywhere, hold the Thousand Island and add horseradish.


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

Hot pastrami.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I meant to reply to this a looong time ago. Glad it was brought up again. For me is the Cubano Especial from Latin America. Mountains of ham, swiss cheese, pork, and pickles on a huge piece of toasted Cuban bread and of course a Mamey milk shake! YUMMY


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

Nely said:


> I meant to reply to this a looong time ago. Glad it was brought up again. For me is the Cubano Especial from Latin America. Mountains of ham, swiss cheese, pork, and pickles on a huge piece of toasted Cuban bread and of course a Mamey milk shake! YUMMY


There is a small Cuban shop here in my town that makes a great Cuban sandwich. Love em'. They bake their own bread at the shop as well then press the sandwich on the grill. Gotta have Caf'e Con Leche with mine though.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

For me, the best is simple, like me  

Blony and musturd and I come out fighting. :bx 

Although I have had peanut butter spread on pancakes and made into a surprisingly tasty sandwich.

NCRM :ms


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Nely said:


> I meant to reply to this a looong time ago. Glad it was brought up again. For me is the Cubano Especial from Latin America. Mountains of ham, swiss cheese, pork, and pickles on a huge piece of toasted Cuban bread and of course a Mamey milk shake! YUMMY


Oh, man! There's a little town outside of Salem, MA. that has a strip of Latin shops and markets. One of them is a Cuban market, and they make Cuban sandwiches there that are unbelievably good!! They flatten them on this griddle thing, so this massively stacked sandwich ends up less than an inch thick!!

Oh, and if you've got a BLIMPIES (sort of a Subway/Quizno's kind of place) near ya', they now feature Cuban Sandwiches, which aren't half-bad, but nowhere near as good as the real deal!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Cuban sandwiches are great. But this place makes the best. They also put their sandwiches in the grill to flatten it but even after it comes out flat it still won't fit in your mouth!

Cafe con leche...oh yes in the morning with Cuban bread toast, scrambled eggs and bacon! 3.95 at the same place


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Nely said:


> Cuban sandwiches are great. But this place makes the best. They also put their sandwiches in the grill to flatten it but even after it comes out flat it still won't fit in your mouth!
> 
> Cafe con leche...oh yes in the morning with Cuban bread toast, scrambled eggs and bacon! 3.95 at the same place


I'll tell ya, the more I read about the food in southern Florida, the more I wanna live there! Of course, I would drop dead within a year from too many smokes, sandwiches, and cups of Cuban coffee, but what a way to go! :r


----------



## radar (Dec 31, 1999)

horrorview said:


> I'll tell ya, the more I read about the food in southern Florida, the more I wanna live there! Of course, I would drop dead within a year from too many smokes, sandwiches, and cups of Cuban coffee, but what a way to go! :r


Better hurry, :z 
Nely and I will probably gone (smiling  but gone) by the time you get here!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Rueben!! All time favorite!  

Close second would have to be a schnitzel sandwich from the street venders in Germany! What a huge sandwich!


----------



## smokinpope (Mar 7, 2005)

Guilty Sandwich Pleasure:

Grilled Cuban from Publix deli. Yeah, I know that it's about as far from authentic as one can get, but waddaya expect from someone who loved bacon, ketchup, and peanut butter sammiches as a kid?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nely said:


> I meant to reply to this a looong time ago. Glad it was brought up again. For me is the Cubano Especial from Latin America. Mountains of ham, swiss cheese, pork, and pickles on a huge piece of toasted Cuban bread and of course a Mamey milk shake! YUMMY


dude you hit it the spot right there. try Sergios sandwiches also


----------



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know if considered a sandwich but Shoarma for me. Got hold of one at a Libanese street vendor in Marselha, they were simply fantastic! Have'nt tried the Cubans though.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A mutton, lettuce and tomato sandwich, where the mutton is nice and lean...


----------



## texasaero (Mar 8, 2005)

Lobster roll. No mayo. With a slathering of butter. Spritz of lemon. Wash with very cold beer.

Then light a Bolivar BF.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Pan con Bistec! a cuban classic


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

tuna sandwich with tabassco sauce :SM


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

Bacon, Lettuce, Tomato with some Mayo or grilled cheese with tomato soup.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

A nice round roll with a bit of mayo, a mountain of medium rare roast beef, some paper thin provolone and finally some horseradish and cut up onion.


----------



## Mr. White (Dec 4, 2004)

Caribbean Chicken Sandwich from Earl of Sandwich.


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

A homegrown Beefsteak tomato right out of the garden. Sliced between 2 pieces of bread, mayo, salt & pepper. I live for those garden fresh tomatoes every summer.


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

Best sandwich you'll ever have in your life is

A pork sandwich, at Arthur Bryants in Kansas city.

You just can't beat it.


----------



## goose925 (Mar 27, 2005)

A big fat Rueben,thousand island,with a little horsy

Pulled pork on fresh hoage bun

Side of beer battered onion rings with BBQ sauce

side of slaw


----------



## Cigar Czar (Mar 6, 2005)

A Cuban sandwich with some Mojito ,pickels and mustard and a Mamey shake.

Then a PSD 4 :w


----------



## pierce652 (Apr 1, 2005)

Definately a Cuban...sandwich that is.
I second the beefsteak tomato sandwich with salt & pepper...yummmm
and some of my smoked brisket on toasted white bread with salt pepper, mayo & my homemade bbq sauce


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

Best Sandwich of all time, ok i have three

Classic Bacon Turkey Sub, long time fave
Philly Cheese Steak - to die for!
New favorite - Annie on the Ranch Toasted sub, marinated chicken with ranch dressing thats light and not too creamy, red bell peppers, bacon and avocado, SO good!


----------



## Shaggy17sc (Mar 10, 2005)

B-B-Q sammich with coleslaw and hot sauce and a lil bit of hash from Ward's BBQ here in town. that is good eating


----------



## Trooper27 (Apr 6, 2005)

When in Philly, one must have a Philly Cheese Steak....best in the world! And the only place were you can get a good Philly Cheese Steak is in Philly. When I am not in Philly, I like a roat beef on roll, no cheese, little bit of mayo, let/tom/onion.

Trooper


----------



## capper (Jan 1, 2000)

For breakfast I like a Taylor Ham (inventer in Trenton, NJ), egg, and cheese on a hard roll. 

At lunch a Sloppy Joe. Not the kind made hamburger. Turkey, roast beef, swiss cheese, russan dressing, and coleslaw on triple decked rye bread.


----------



## SlimDiesel (Apr 13, 2005)

Ain't nothin' better in my eyes than a true italian beef sandwich, dipped, with giardina peppers.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

A big fat juicy bacon cheeseburger cookied medium - medium rare (have to trust the meat source though). mmmm....now I'm hungry. :c


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Best sandwich for me is a tie between a Middle Eastern fried cauliflower sanwich with onion and Tahini on split pita that I regularly get from a shop just outside of DC and Falafel that I get from a Veggie Shop on South Street in Philly. When I am ANYWHERE near Philly, I make my way to that place.


----------



## PJMAC (May 1, 2005)

Fav sandwich? .......... hmmmm a blond and a redhead with me in the middle.

in my dreams perhaps.......

PJ


----------



## djpsr (Jan 1, 2000)

1) A good old Reuben, w/ sour  sauerkraut.

2) Tomato and Mozarella, on thinly sliced italian bread, w/chopped fresh basil, a dash of salt, and a couple drops balsamic vinegar.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Chicken, bacon 'n' cheese with BBQ sauce and pickles on doorstop white bread, dripping with butter and tomato soup as a side. 
Or a beef and (english) mustard salad sandwich.
Well, you know what? Any food products encased in bread or pastry products rock the world in which we live.
Mmmmmmmm..... Buffet bars....


----------



## Basil (Mar 21, 2005)

A nice thick roast beef sandwich with provolone cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, and horseradish on toasted rye... Simple, but amazing


----------



## SHREK (Apr 9, 2005)

I like a nice thick Porketta sandwich with provolone cheese, lettuce, tomato, onion, and Mayo on a nice big Italian Calabrese bun.


----------



## Thurm15 (Jan 28, 2005)

Peanut Butter and Strawberry Jelly with sliced Banannas on Potato Bread.


----------



## MocoBird (Sep 2, 2004)

IN-N-Out Burger
Number One, Animal Style with a Vanilla Shake

It's a left coast thing!

For you not in the know......http://www.in-n-out.com/


----------



## poloboy7 (Apr 19, 2005)

I am huge fan of pastrami on dutch crunch bread with everything on it and cheddar cheese. Warm up the pastrami and cheese and you have a tastey sandwich.


----------



## Eichen (Sep 1, 2003)

Turkey club with bacon.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Not a favorite (yet) but last night I made a fabulous sandwich with chicken salad (with a lot of fresh ground pepper) on crumpets. 

(A crumpet is a bread baked on a griddle and is sort of like an English muffin but has a soudough flavor).

I hit some recipe sites today, looks like crumpets aren't very hard to make at home either.

-Matt-


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

Has to be a grilled Ruben with lots of 1000 island.


----------



## levell3 (Dec 31, 1999)

688sonarmen said:


> Has to be a grilled Ruben with lots of 1000 island.


A cuban steak sandwich Calle Ocho


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Not a favorite (yet) but last night I made a fabulous sandwich with chicken salad (with a lot of fresh ground pepper) on crumpets.
> 
> (A crumpet is a bread baked on a griddle and is sort of like an English muffin but has a soudough flavor).
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmm..... Crumpets.... Grilled cheese on crumpets, dipped in tomato soup. Sumptious.


----------

